# Anyone like Shimano M535 or M737 SPD Pedals?



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Because Nashbar has some new ones for good prices and they're pretty retro. I have a fondness for 535s because they were my first clipless and the pair I bought in 1994 are absolutely beat to hell but are still working like a charm. I still prefer 535s (except in mud) to everything I've tried with the exception of Shimano 959s.

http://www.nashbar.com/results.cfm?...brand=&searchbox=&start=11&orderby=&pagename=


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tl1 said:


> Because Nashbar has some new ones for good prices and they're pretty retro. I have a fondness for 535s because they were my first clipless and the pair I bought in 1994 are absolutely beat to hell but are still working like a charm. I still prefer 535s (except in mud) to everything I've tried with the exception of Shimano 959s.
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/results.cfm?...brand=&searchbox=&start=11&orderby=&pagename=


Great pedals as I still have and use both the 535's and first gen 737's....
But I would never pay that price for either. You can find them in really good shape or even new on eBay for waaay less. Or local bike swaps for that matter.
Go with the 737's...cool XT clipless pedals.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd have to repectfully disagree about paying $40 for new 535s. That's a pretty good price today especially using one of those Nasbar coupons. You could find a lot of new 535s for less on ebay a year ago. I bought 2 new pairs in the box for less in 2003 there but they're getting scarcer and they haven't made these since when, around 1998-99 when the _much_ _less desirable_ and short-lived M858 pedal replaced them? On the other hand, the 535s are known to be freakishly durable, so functionally you're probably just as well off to buy a used pair for $10-15 bucks if you like them.

The 737s I'm not real familiar with but despite being higher XT-level products, I know they're heavier and not known for being as durable plus they just look clunkier.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I agree that $40 is a bit hard to stomach in that $20 or $25 was the "expo" price Cambria was offering at Sea Otter the previous year. 

That said, a good pedal is a good pedal, and while the similarly priced new 520's (for example) operate on par with the 959's and 940's, the finish isn't up to snuff, scaling and developing light surface oxidation.

So as it stands, my 1-year old, $35 520's operate as smoothly as my 8 year old 535's, but look the worse for it. I wouldn't necessarily avoid the 520's because of it, but given a choice, I'd pick the 535's for the same price.


----------



## jasonwa (Dec 30, 2003)

I have time carbon atacs, first generation eggbeaters and 959s. Which ones do i use? 535s and 515s. 
Why do i not use the times or eggbeaters? because i banged my ankle several times while my foot was trying to re engage during wet or muddy(very aggresive) conditions. I would recommend them for a dry road ride. Why do i not use my 959s? because the couple of days i rode them they didn't engage and release as good as my 535/515. Of course this could have been due to my error(peddle tension/setup) and the cleats but i just didn't feel like spending the time to make it perfect so.... I will give my 959s another chance one of these days when the 535/515s wear out. I haven't checked the 520s yet. It might be a while.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Speedüb Nate said:


> I agree that $40 is a bit hard to stomach in that $20 or $25 was the "expo" price Cambria was offering at Sea Otter the previous year.
> 
> That said, a good pedal is a good pedal, and while the similarly priced new 520's (for example) operate on par with the 959's and 940's, the finish isn't up to snuff, scaling and developing light surface oxidation.
> 
> So as it stands, my 1-year old, $35 520's operate as smoothly as my 8 year old 535's, but look the worse for it. I wouldn't necessarily avoid the 520's because of it, but given a choice, I'd pick the 535's for the same price.


The finish seems to be a common complaint on recent SPDs. I know the plating on my 424s have come off in spots revealing steel underneath that soon rusts. Same thing with a friend's 626s and 324s. Maybe that's the price of the newer pedals being less expensive and being made in China? So far my 2 year old 959s are flawless though.

I mentioned the 858s replacing the 535s when actually I think the 536 did. Neither lasted long. I seem to remember that the 858 pedals used a new cleat SM-SH52 that _had _to be used with that pedal and then still didn't work very well. Meanwhile, the newest pedals still use the ancient (and classic and retro) SH-51 cleat.

Nice history of the bicycle pedal here: http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.history


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tl1 said:


> I'd have to repectfully disagree about paying $40 for new 535s. That's a pretty good price today especially using one of those Nasbar coupons. You could find a lot of new 535s for less on ebay a year ago. I bought 2 new pairs in the box for less in 2003 there but they're getting scarcer and they haven't made these since when, around 1998-99 when the _much_ _less desirable_ and short-lived M858 pedal replaced them? On the other hand, the 535s are known to be freakishly durable, so functionally you're probably just as well off to buy a used pair for $10-15 bucks if you like them.
> 
> The 737s I'm not real familiar with but despite being higher XT-level products, I know they're heavier and not known for being as durable plus they just look clunkier.


I'd have to go with Rumphy on this one. I've ridden the 535 for years and own several sets - I bought a few at $35 on close out. Since then I've bought 959s and really don't like the 535s except for raod riding, and riding when it's completely dry. I crashed way too many times due to mud and 535s, and not once crashed with 959s due to mud. As a result I'd not pay that much for them. After riding 959s, I'd not use 535s for off road riding at any price.

The 737s on the site are the ol version. They work okay, but are heavy. I have one set of those, and they're fine (just heavy). They'd be great for a retro build!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I'd have to go with Rumphy on this one. I've ridden the 535 for years and own several sets - I bought a few at $35 on close out. Since then I've bought 959s and really don't like the 535s except for raod riding, and riding when it's completely dry. I crashed way too many times due to mud and 535s, and not once crashed with 959s due to mud. As a result I'd not pay that much for them. After riding 959s, I'd not use 535s for off road riding at any price.
> 
> The 737s on the site are the ol version. They work okay, but are heavy. I have one set of those, and they're fine (just heavy). They'd be great for a retro build!!!


I love the 737s. I think they are one of the best pedals ever except for the 959. They are super heavy though. They are bullet proof and Ive never had a set wear out. Theyre the only pedals that have spring loaded cleat recepticles on front and back. Keep em lubed up and theyre still one of the best. 15 years later almost.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Agreed: 535s suck in mud and snow*

I own 5 sets of 535s and 3 are currently installed and in frequent use. I'm just a big fan of durable, well-engineered relatively light bike parts that last a long time. That's fairly rare in the bicycle business. As far as normal use, I can't tell any difference between clicking in and out of my 535s and my 959s though (when they're both dry and clean).


----------

